# Skipper's Adventures - Week 50 Neither Rain nor Snow



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures

Week 50

​*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Rain or shine, Skipper and Scooter always make sure the mission is accomplished with success and brighter, sunny days will surely come. 
By the way, the little red bag is more travelled than I am!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Neither rain, nor snow, nor sleet, nor dark of night shall keep Secret Agents Skipper and Scooter from accomplishing their missions! 

(Oh wait! I think that motto is similar to the one belonging to the US Post Office)*


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

*Looks like good old English weather to me! *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Neither rain, Storm nor Hail Secret Agent Skipper keeps Secret Agent Scooter safe from all bad weather.. Aussie land here we come... But I can see the both of them singing this song under there umbrella's. You ready to sing Skipper! Scooter say's Yes I'm ready! But what if the people of talk budgies don't know the song or our mom to well we will have to teach them Wont we....
Skipper says you can also sing this song in the shower as well...
Shall we sing this song to our friends and our Mom now ok lets do it.
Skipper says A one and a two and a three here we go ready Scotter yes!!!

I'm singin' in the rain
Just singin' in the rain
What a glorious feelin'
I'm happy again.
I'm laughing at clouds.
So dark up above
The sun's in my heart
And i'm ready for love.

Let the stormy clouds chase.
Everyone from the place
Come on with the rain
I've a smile on my face
I walk down the lane
With a happy refrain
just singin'
singin' in the rain

dancin' in the rain...

im happy again...

I'm singin' and dancin' in the rain...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

They are singing in the rain


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Well, Well, Well.....my, my, my......Listen up folk's....I believe we may have been duped....duped I say, and all along. The careful, and observing eye should notice that the boy's are in warm climes. I believe we have caught them back in Aussie land...home of the budgerigar...

They must have flown in on the tail end of the recent cyclone by the look's of thing's....at or near Brisbane. Maybe they met up with Lyn and Indi's Mum there...

Notice how their travel's have made the round's through the same territories more than once. I cannot be sure, but I believe the boy's have been on the world famous secret agent scavenger hunt all this time. The red bag....why that must contain their scavenger hunt item's of course....

Now if we could only get the list of what they had to scavenge....what do the winner's of this thing win...etc. etc. etc. the detail's are mind boggling...I know one thing...if my assertation's are correct, you can bet the boy's are in the lead and on the way to victory....


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Ahhhhh!!!! Yes Indeed the secret is now out Skipper and Scooter did indeed visit Indi and I plus mum in Aussie land they were rescuing me and Indi from the recent cyclone that made its way down the coast from Yeppoon but the cyclone did a detour and went inland..So secretly Indi took Skipper and Scooter on a tour but it was raining lucky we didn't get flooded out when Skipper and Scooter came to visit us.. Sneaky little guys they didn't even tell there mom they were coming to visit me and Indi... You let the secret out Bro now Deb will know!!!!!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Just what will stop these two ,it seems they are truly indestructible.
And dedication is their second name that bag has not left their sides. I love how you have all of TB fooled guys If only they knew you are on your way down under West Australia, to deliver the invite to your next Aviary Rave, Budget has been so busy getting his groove go'in, And Blue is going to impress with his suave persona. HA Ha well done your secret is safe with me have no fear:spy::whoo:


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Skipper has really become attached (literally) to the little red bag  Next he will have Dorothy slippers to match!

Is that his own feather in his cap or just the proverbial? 

The boys looks suave and sophisticated (and just way too cute really) as always, Deb.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Bethanyi said:



Looks like good old English weather to me! 

Click to expand...

 I agree totally, Bethany!



LynandIndigo said:



I'm singin' in the rain
Just singin' in the rain
What a glorious feelin'
I'm happy again

Click to expand...

 Nothing like a cheerful song to chase those rainy day blues away! 



kcladyz said:



They are singing in the rain

Click to expand...

 



Jonah said:



Notice how their travel's have made the round's through the same territories more than once. I cannot be sure, but I believe the boy's have been on the world famous secret agent scavenger hunt all this time. The red bag....why that must contain their scavenger hunt item's of course....

Click to expand...

 I wonder if the purpose of an agent's scavenger hunt is to gather intelligence and whether they have to collect the 9 different types -- COMINT, HUMINT, SIGINT, etc. 



Pretty boy said:



HA Ha well done your secret is safe with me have no fear:spy::whoo:

Click to expand...

 eep: :spy:



Frankie'sFriend said:



Skipper has really become attached (literally) to the little red bag  Next he will have Dorothy slippers to match!

Is that his own feather in his cap or just the proverbial?

The boys looks suave and sophisticated (and just way too cute really) as always, Deb.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Madonna! I believe Skipper is almost ready to turn the little red bag over to the top official... 



LynandIndigo said:



Skipper and Scooter did indeed visit Indi and I ..... now Deb will know!!!!!

Click to expand...

You just never know what those two little fellows will decide to do next! *


----------

